# crappie shrinkiage



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi everybody I was just wondering does anybody have any tips on keeping your fish from shrinking any would be helpful. Thanks mooreman.


----------



## Spence88 (Feb 23, 2006)

Yep, stay out of a cold pool.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

don't overestimate their size to begin with


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Spence88 said:


> Yep, stay out of a cold pool.


don't overestimate their size to begin with 
lol


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

Tumble-dry on low heat!


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

i use a livewell additive when fishing tournaments, just an effort to keep the fish lively, also helps the slime coat, a minor amount of weight saved.
Having kept several 9 inch fish(not by choice) for tournaments, and checked them very carefully, we have had no shrinkage, over an 8 hours span of time. This is crappie, cant say for bass.

HB:G


----------

